# Albert McKay, composer extraordinaire



## Phryq (Jan 17, 2016)

AlbertMcKay.com


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 17, 2016)

Phryq said:


> AlbertMcKay.com



That's quite an interesting webpage . Is that a fishbone ? This looks so bizarre that I just have to like it.


----------



## Phryq (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes, it's a fish skeleton; if you click it it brings you to my orchestral page (or my album page, I can't remember). There are also smiling raindrops that fall as you scroll down.


----------



## EvanArnett (Feb 6, 2016)

Far out!


----------



## dgburns (Feb 6, 2016)

oh my.....


----------

